# Market Entry and Titanium Backup?



## xcodybx

after freezing certain apps they are still showing in my market. What setting am I missing in this to remove them from the market completely? I've done it before and I've been messing with TB setting for about 2 hours now.


----------



## soseono

Menu -> Preferences -> scroll down to "Freezer settings" -> check "Remove Market entry"


----------



## xcodybx

You just made my life.


----------

